# SCALLOP CHOWDER Pic Heavy



## tropics (Mar 28, 2020)

I forgot who I promised that I would post this.
Being Lent we don't eat meat on Fridays, we finished our last package of fish last week so instead of shopping I decided it was time to make a Scallop Chowder.I wish I made this years ago now it is the best tasting Chowder we ever had.
I will try to include the amounts as I go. I heard on the news that the church was allowing meat on Fridays' to help keep people at home.

Ingredients
2 Tbsp Bacon Grease






2 Packets of Clam Broth (2 cups water)
1 Can Corn 
1 Can Chicken Broth





1 pound of Medium Bay Scallops
1 Carrot
1 Stalk Celery





3 Medium Potatoes peeled and cubed 1/2"
The Carrot & Celery are about 1/3 cup fine dice
I did not have a small onion or any scallions,you can use them if you want.





Saute your veggies 





Add you liquids and Clam broth packets,add Potatoes cook till tender remove 





Add some seasoning
 1 tsp. Thyme
 1 .5 tsp Parsley ( i used dry)
 Pinch of crushed red pepper ( I used Reaper powder)





3/4 cup Flour
4 cups milk
canned corn
Scallops Potatoes





Keep the heat low let the Scallops cook and the Potatoes finish
It will thicken at this point DO NOT Let it BOIL





I served this with some garlic toast S&P to taste





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 28, 2020)

Looks good . I bet that hit the spot !


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Tantalizing from first pic to last!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 28, 2020)

Looks fantastic Ritchie!! Big scallop and soups lovers in my home!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 28, 2020)

Richie

Looks yummy for sure. i could use some that right now.

Like


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 28, 2020)

I love chowder and that looks real good Richie.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 28, 2020)

Now I know why you moved north to be farther away from me so it would be harder to knock on your door. Great ideal could sure do away with some of that rib sticking chowder.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2020)

Outstanding!!!
Makes a Brother Proud !!
Nice Job, Richie!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . I bet that hit the spot !


Rich I knew it was going to be good,but never expected it to blow away all the other chowders I make.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Tantalizing from first pic to last!


Steve Thank you
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic Ritchie!! Big scallop and soups lovers in my home!


Jeff Thank you I know flour is not big on your list,maybe a whipping cream & Cauliflower Puree would work.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 28, 2020)

tropics said:


> t never expected it to blow away all the other chowders I make.


Could be the reaper powder . That has great flavor when used at a safe level . LOL . I love that stuff .


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 28, 2020)

That soup looks wonderful Richie, Like! That'd even go well on a nice cold morning like it is here today, I'd have it for breakfast. RAY


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 28, 2020)

Awesome job!  Looks great!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice soup Richie!

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Richie
> 
> Looks yummy for sure. i could use some that right now.
> 
> Like


Rick I am glad to say soup weather is going away. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I love chowder and that looks real good Richie.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris I think I got an OMG out of my wife Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2020)

Real nice job. Some Onion Powder or Flake works great in soups and sauces...JJ


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, that sure looks tasty. I've got some frozen Dover Sole ... I just might make this recipe with the fish in place of scallops. (I love me some scallops ... but I live in a highly infected area, and am trying to utilize everything I've got in the freezer so I don't have to go shopping)

Great post!


----------



## xray (Mar 28, 2020)

That's a comforting bowl if I ever saw one, could definitely use it today.

Like!


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Now I know why you moved north to be farther away from me so it would be harder to knock on your door. Great ideal could sure do away with some of that rib sticking chowder.
> 
> Warren


Warren Thank you you are pretty smart for an ole guy LOL Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Richie
Hope your vacation was good.


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Outstanding!!!
> Makes a Brother Proud !!
> Nice Job, Richie!!
> Like.
> ...


Brother I know you like Scallops this is the best chowder recipe for when you get them small ones.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 28, 2020)

Vacation was fine no rain for 17 days and 80's everyday. I do drive them around down there for what ever they want to.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Could be the reaper powder . That has great flavor when used at a safe level . LOL . I love that stuff .


Rich I may have to turn some of it into a spray to keep animals out of my garden.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Mar 29, 2020)

That chowder looks delicious! Great job!


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That soup looks wonderful Richie, Like! That'd even go well on a nice cold morning like it is here today, I'd have it for breakfast. RAY


Ray Thank you I will make this again for sure,going to keep an eye open for a sale on them medium Scallops.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Awesome job!  Looks great!


Justin Thank you & Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice soup Richie!
> 
> BIG LIKE!
> 
> John


John Thank you I wish I made some bread instead of buying what I did. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Real nice job. Some Onion Powder or Flake works great in soups and sauces...JJ


JJ I think this one was a winner without any onion,it is a great way to use small Scallops.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2020)

bacon_crazy510 said:


> Wow, that sure looks tasty. I've got some frozen Dover Sole ... I just might make this recipe with the fish in place of scallops. (I love me some scallops ... but I live in a highly infected area, and am trying to utilize everything I've got in the freezer so I don't have to go shopping)
> 
> Great post!


Please stay safe I would imagine that would work well in this recipe,good luck let us know how it worked.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2020)

xray said:


> That's a comforting bowl if I ever saw one, could definitely use it today.
> 
> Like!


Joe Thank you we enjoyed it again last night and it is soup weather here raining .Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2020)

Steve H said:


> That chowder looks delicious! Great job!


Steve Thank you we enjoyed it wife gave another OMG that chowder was great,yesterday afternoon.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2020)

Gosh that looks delicious Richie!
I applaud you for staying home for & using what you have.
We are doing the same.
Al


----------



## tropics (Mar 29, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh that looks delicious Richie!
> I applaud you for staying home for & using what you have.
> We are doing the same.
> Al


Al Thank you! You and Judy stay safe I miss getting fresh produce but I will do with what we have,did without for years so this will pass.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

